# [EVDL] FW: Siemens Smart Chopper Unveil



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. Publicity Stunt.

I think it's officially being unveiled today by the Orange County Choppers guy and the CEO of Siemens, at 10 am Eastern, but it was on Fox and Friends this morning.

I think they are selling it for $1M and it either has a range of 60 miles or goes 60 miles per hour. Seems like nothing compared to the ZillaCycle.

> From: [email protected]
> Date: Wed, 12 Aug 2009 09:33:12 -0400
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] FW: Siemens Smart Chopper Unveil
> 
>


> George Dewey<[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > Is anyone else familiar with this? It seems underpowered and overpriced to me, but maybe I'm missing a bigger picture?
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------
From: "Ben" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] FW: Siemens Smart Chopper Unveil

> On Wed, Aug 12, 2009 at 9:40 AM, George Dewey<[email protected]> 


> > wrote:
> >>
> >> That's what I was thinking. Publicity Stunt.
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Its like Mercedes Benz SLR with a Chev 350 under the bonnet.
Pretty self-contradicting publicity stunt for Siemens if the bike 
cant even use a Siemens AC motors and controllers.

-----
Except from himself and other fellow men, 
Man is the least endangered of all species. - Me

Linux registered user #479376 no more MS Windoze ever!
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/FW%3A-Siemens-Smart-Chopper-Unveil-tp24936387p24971160.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Its got an ADC motor, Alltrax 7245 and 6 SLA batteries for 72V......

VERY VERY doubtful that it'd EVER get 100mph..... maybe down a hill.

I've seen few motorcycles if any get 60 miles with lead acid batteries.... 
you can see them in some of the videos.

verdict: claims are rediculous..... I might believe if it was lithium and a 
higher voltage (or AC).



> AMPrentice <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

